# Strange growth on dogs snout....



## zipbags (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 8 1/2 month old Cocker/Lab mix. About a week ago. I noticed a strange pinkish growth on his snout. Its about a 1/4 inch wide and was pink...Now its a little more red. I tried to take a couple of pics. But, it was hard to get a good shot. I am taking him to the vet. Just curious if anyone knows what it might be?

Thanks


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, that's a tough one to see. Bug bite? Ingrown hair? I can't say with certainty, but please let us know what the vet says. Good luck!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Is he a teenager? Acne perhaps?
Yes do let us know.


----------

